# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Thưởng thức những món ngon với thực đơn takeaway  tại  Cơm Việt Nam 228 Bà Triệu

## catroi

[b] 
*Thực đơn Takeaway* cho Thứ 3 vẫn được *ưu đãi 15%* với nhiều món hấp dẫn. 
-*Salad Củ Đậu Dừa Tươi*: 78.000VND/hộp
-*Thịt Ba Chỉ Kho Rau Cải Muối*: 98.000VND/hộp
-*Gà Ủ Muối*: 485.000VND/con, 245.000VND/nửa con.
-*Chè Xoài*: 45.000VND/cốc
-*Chè Nếp Cẩm*: 29.000VND/cốc
Bạn có thể mua trực tiếp tại *Nhà hàng Gia Viên 228 Bà Triệu* hoặc gọi *Hotline 0902 286 286* để được vận chuyển phí ship nội thành từ 20.000VND. — tại Nhà Hàng Gia Viên. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=841035822577179

----------

